# pow wow...



## jarhunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Seen thread from awhile back, here`s a couple wan-eta`s that i have in my collection. Would like to know if anyone has the ball blue wan-eta with label. Warren


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great jars Warren...that is the first I have seen of those jars with intact lables....congrats on those....

       Awesome lables......that is another area I like....the fruit jars that have lables with products....Image those setting on a shelf in a store.....wow......

       Those are a tough find....but would make a great display....fruit jars with the original product lables....

       I collect the BALLL IMPROVED series...they had several that were used as product jars esp with coffee...would love to come across some of those...


       David


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi David, here`s another product jar you might like. Warren


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

more..


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice....I know of one that is in an anitque mall...Masons Patent 1858...has a lable for PURE CUBAN CANE SUGAR...from some place in Detroit.......think I will get it this weekend.

    Those lables are great.....

    David


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice guys...something else I'll have to be on the lookout for now!


----------

